# Diablo 3 Fan Wallpaper



## trowman (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe aus langeweile ein "Fan" Wallpaper zu Diablo 3 gemacht und damit auch andere etwas davon haben, poste ichs mal hier rein ^^

Hier eine kleine Vorschau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Wallpaper in verschiedenen größen downloaden:
>>> DOWNLOAD <<<


----------



## hameron (30. Juni 2008)

sieht an sich voll geil aus aber als desktop hintergrund isses mir persönlich zu dunkel.... leider..... aber trotzdem danke für den post


----------



## trowman (30. Juni 2008)

naja dunkel ist doch gut... passt doch zu diablo^^


----------



## masaeN (30. Juni 2008)

passen schon aber als hintergund würd ichs auch nicht nehmen ich hab da lieber helle / farbenfrohe oder monotone bilder ... solang sie style haben ... auf so einen dunkle bildschirm zu schaun hat für mich etwas bedrückendes ...


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Schönes Farbenspiel, es passt natürlich zu der Diablo (bald)Trilogie.

Hätte aber einen Vorschlag, kann man nicht irgendwie vielleicht bei den 3 Modellen ein wenig Schatten oder Lichteffekte einbauen? Dass sie sich ein wenig von dem Rot hervorheben, das würde das Ganze vielleicht ein wenig plastischer und weniger "monoton" machen. Außerdem erinnert mich diese Optik an irgendein Spiel, wo man in einem gewissen Status nur mehr rot sah, weiß leider nicht mehr welches Spiel das war. Egal.

Hoffe, dass du meinen Vorschlag jetzt nicht übel nimmst, aber vielleicht ist das machbar, dann würd ich es auch als Hintergrundbild nehmen und Tyrael heimschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trowman (30. Juni 2008)

Den vorschlag werde ich mal umsetzen aber nich mehr heute... wenn ichs fertig habe poste ichs wieder hier rein =)


----------



## Horex (30. Juni 2008)

Sieht genial aus. Nur kann man die meisten, kleinen Pixelfehler, die sonst in Fanwallpaper zu finden sind, nicht erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine große Version des Bildes wäre daher mal schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (30. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte gerne mein Wallpaper für den kommenden Kracher D3 präsentieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/ser...iablo3final.jpg
(zum Download einfach Grafik speichern)

Kritik und Anregungen sind erwünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trowman (30. Juni 2008)

http://www.net301.de/diablo_fan_wallpaper.rar


----------



## trowman (30. Juni 2008)

So jetzt habe ich mal 2 neue.... diesmal habe ich nicht alles selber gemacht... wer auf diablo3.com war, weiß was ich meine ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm ich sollte mich wohl auch langsam künstlerisch betätigen und es mit euch teilen ^^.


----------



## Serenas (30. Juni 2008)

Hui. das erste gefällt mir gut.
Bei der Gelegenheit trage ich mal mein Wallpaper bei, heute Morgen kam mir die Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diablo Wallpaper <- Klicken

Gruß Sere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trowman (30. Juni 2008)

UI das ist aber auch nicht schlecht =)  das bringt mich auf neue ideen muahaha ^^

Hier erstmal das erste, nur heller ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (1. Juli 2008)

YIIHAAA so gefällts mir. Und schon regt sich meine Freundin auf, dass ich ihr Naturphoto von Frans Lanting durch dieses Bild als Hintergrundbild ersetzt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ponchoman (1. Juli 2008)

so hier ist mein bildchen

[attachment=3547:diablo_iii_wall_1.jpg]


----------



## ponchoman (1. Juli 2008)

und noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

trowman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geiles Wallpaper !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trowman (12. Juli 2008)

Macht denn hier keiner mehr was? Würde mich freuen wenn jmd noch seine Maus schwingen lässt und par schöne D3 Wallpaper erstellt =)


----------



## Schnückel (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist von der dia 3 homepage, finde das eigentlich sehr geil, schlicht und zeigt alles, was man wissen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

